# Boot gestohlen



## andi72 (17. Juli 2012)

so , mein boot hat sich wieder angefunden und 
wurde zurückgeholt. 
danke an alle ...

andi


----------



## gründler (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boot gestohlen*

Moin

Tip: Such mal das Gewässer ab im Schilf.....bei uns "leihen" sich leute mal ab und zu nen Boot aus und lassen es dann irgendwo am Wasser liegen.

Hab erst im frühling wieder eins im Schilf gefunden was als gestohlen gemeldet wahr.

Wenn das nicht der fall sein sollte (liegt irgendwo rum) wünsche ich trotzdem viel glück beim wieder finden.


|wavey:


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boot gestohlen*

Echt *******!! :r Uns haben Sie auch erst vor kurzem ein Ruder, ja nur eins! geklaut. War es auch gut festgemacht? Vielleicht hat es ja bei starkem Wind fahrt aufgenommen. Wenn du es aber rausgezogen haben solltest, dann kommt das natürlich nicht in Frage. Ich würds auf jeden Fall bei der Polizei melden, bei anderen Anglern und Freunden rumfragen und Zettel aushängen. Vielleicht hat ja irgend jemand etwas gesehen!? Eher unwahrscheinlich aber versuchen würde ich es auf jeden Fall.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boot gestohlen*

das ist scheise, wen ich so ein erwischen würde glaub der schaut sich nie weider ein boot nur an . hast du schon bei ebay geschaut? oder anderen verkaufsportalen?

meistens brauchen solche läute es nicht,sie machen solche dinge zu geld.


----------



## Ernst12 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Boot gestohlen*

Erstatte auf jeden Fall Anzeige wegen Diebstahl, sollte es sich(wie beschrieben) im Schilf etc wieder finden kannst immer noch rückgängig machen. Meine Güte, wo leben wir? Sogar Boote werden geklaut


----------

